

Show HN: Manifestew - A markdown editor for writing your personal manifesto - nickgartmann
http://manifestew.com/

======
nickgartmann
Please feel free to give me feedback. I made it as a tool for keeping track of
my own manifesto and thought there might be some use outside of my own needs.

~~~
milkman
One more thing. Change the name. Change it to: "WhenYouAreGreat.com"

Trust me on this one. Then resubmit to HN. There is massive potential here.

~~~
nickgartmann
Ha, any particular reason for the name change?

Thanks for the feedback though, look forward to hearing your
thoughts/questions

~~~
milkman
I think this tagline will explain it:

 _Manifestos of Future Leaders - Like You_

Again, lots of potential here if you play your cards right.

~~~
nickgartmann
Interesting, I like the tagline quite a bit. Fits with the concept quite well:
Make sure you stay true to what you set out to do even after you've made it.

